# My second post - "My blog"



## Wily (May 26, 2009)

This is my second thread...

But, I am the author of a blog called, "WW2 Fighter Plane Profiles."

WWII Fighter Plane Profiles

I am a member of a handful of boards - just joined this one. Nevertheless, I hope you get something new out of my blog.

I'll state it up front - I do sell prints and stuff. At the same time, I'm writing a book. 

But, I try hard not to be crass about it and offer something new and different to everyone who visits. Believe me - my pool of material is big enough that I can write and post all day long and not run out of stuff to post.

So, visit my blog - and I really don't care if you buy anything or not. 

I do like feedback, though - anecdotes, ideas...suggestions. Mostly, I want to keep the memory and legend of these important people alive for my kids...and you all too.

<S>

wily


----------



## Matt308 (May 26, 2009)

Wily, you will do fine. Just don't attempt to sell your wares on the forum. You may PM members about your stuff, but do not post marketing ads. It will get you an infraction or an outright ban.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2009)

Hi wily.

Hey, what does <S> stand for? We used to have a member who signed off as =S=. Are you the same person? He lived in Oklahoma, your IP is from S. Dakota. Any relationship there?


----------



## Wily (May 26, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Wily, you will do fine. Just don't attempt to sell your wares on the forum. You may PM members about your stuff, but do not post marketing ads. It will get you an infraction or an outright ban.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.



Thank you, Matt! <S>!

My blog was started last year when a buddy of mine predicted I'd never finish my book. Maybe he's right, but sitting on my mound of interviews wasn't fair, either.

Here's the story - about ten years ago, I happened to get a gig interviewing a WW2 pilot named Bud Anderson - super guy; the kind that warrants the title, "Hero."

From him went to...well...I'm near 60 interviews now. These guys became the grandfathers I never had and I write from that perspective. Barnes Noble does not need another "there I was at 30,000 feet, surrounded by..." book.

Most of the planes I do are of pilots that I've interviewed. The Preddy Brothers and Milton Tootle aside.

Right now, I've got two A-36 Apache's in progress...an F-94...and possibly, a B-25H...and another P-38.

Ok - that being stated, I joined this board because I am trolling for reference materials on the A-36s, specifically the 311th FG.


----------



## Wily (May 26, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Hi wily.
> 
> Hey, what does <S> stand for? We used to have a member who signed off as =S=. Are you the same person? He lived in Oklahoma, your IP is from S. Dakota. Any relationship there?



Uh-oh. I'm busted.

<S> is an in-game sign from the game, "Warbirds" - an online air-combat simulator.

If you've ever flown Warbirds - especially from Beta until 2004, I was Wily or *wily*.

<S> means SALUTE

It's dorky...and automatic.

<S>

As for the other guy? Not me.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2009)

Wily said:


> Uh-oh. I'm busted.
> 
> <S> is an in-game sign from the game, "Warbirds" - an online air-combat simulator.
> 
> ...



No worries - welcome to the forum.....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 26, 2009)

Hey, if the worst thing you do here is a <s>, then you will do fine with the collection of mutts we have here. Just watch out for Lucky as he is late on his rabies shot.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


Wheelsup


----------



## v2 (May 27, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

